# Liyu Cutter, Model TC 631 instructions wanted please



## TMM (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi
I know its a long shot but does anyone have a spare copy of the Manual for a Liyu Cutter, Model TC 631 i could have please or a link to one please

Thanks


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

email us in to support[USER=126627]@ukcutter[/USER].co.uk 
and we can attach the Tc Manuel across for you.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

TMM said:


> Hi
> I know its a long shot but does anyone have a spare copy of the Manual for a Liyu Cutter, Model TC 631 i could have please or a link to one please
> 
> Thanks


check out the forum where the instructions are UK Cutter as instructions are a waste of space.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

reeceb36 said:


> email us in to [email protected]ukcutter.co.uk
> and we can attach the Tc Manuel across for you.


is that the Spanish version...lol


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

Hi, Manuel for Tc, hope it helps.


----------

